# Vionate



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone use Vionate for there darts?I have been using it for years for Leopard Geckos and Birds.Just wondering if it safe for Darts.I seen other threads with people grinding human multivitamins.This would be a much cheaper and easier alternative. Bird Vitamins & Supplements: RH Vionate Powder at Drs Foster & Smith
I've been using super pig and rep-cal for my darts and just got to wondering about it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Other than the incorrect ratio of A to E and D3 to E? Based on the lable it isn't as balanced a supplement as many of the other supplements out there... 
We used to use vionate in the Philly Zoo Reptile house but discontinued it's usage around 1995 since it wasn't ideal for reptiles and amphibians (we had moved to walkabout Farms products (some of which were developed in conjuction with some testing at the zoo and Philly's exotic animal nutritionist). 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

kcexotics said:


> Anyone use Vionate for there darts?I have been using it for years for Leopard Geckos and Birds.Just wondering if it safe for Darts.I seen other threads with people grinding human multivitamins.This would be a much cheaper and easier alternative. Bird Vitamins & Supplements: RH Vionate Powder at Drs Foster & Smith
> I've been using super pig and rep-cal for my darts and just got to wondering about it.


I was using Vionate in the late 80.s I beleive.


----------



## Alexandre8100 (Sep 7, 2012)

I personally used it...
Work very well...it's really the leading vitamin and mineral powder used by zoos,aviaries and private owners.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

've been mxing it 2 part vionate 1 part calcium with D3...Should I add more vitamin A to the mix?


----------

